# Black Widow: Marvels Vice President bereut sexistische Darstellung



## GoodnightSolanin (5. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Widow: Marvels Vice President bereut sexistische Darstellung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Marvels Vice President bereut sexistische Darstellung*


----------



## ssj3rd (5. Juli 2021)

Sie bereut die Aussage von Tony Stark, der sexistischste Kerl im gesamten Marvel Universum?

Ähm, dass ist schon richtig so, das der das so sagt. So ist seine Figur eben geschrieben in den Comics, seit jeher.

Das ist praktisch so als ob man bereut, dass man Hulk ständig „Smash“ sagen hört…
(Soll er jetzt auch etwas neutraleres, gewaltfreieres sagen? Apfeltorte vielleicht?) 

Völlig gaga dieser Gender Bender Wahn. 😉


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Juli 2021)

Laut wie Alonso sorgen dafür, dass Marvel irgendwann endgültig den Bach runtergeht. 
Die Comicverkäufe in den USA von den "woke" Companys sinken nicht ohne Grund Jahr für Jahr. Inzwischen wurde ihnen im eigenen Land sogar von japanischen Mangas der Rang abgelaufen, weil die Comicleser, wer hätte es gedacht, die bösen weißen Männer sind, und die lieben ihre sexy Heldinnen.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2021)

> "Sie war ein Charakter, der einzig und allein für den Male gaze geschaffen worden war. Anfangs war selbst die Art wie sie sich bewegt und gekleidet hat - es war hilfreich als Sprungbrett. Aber es war nicht, wer sie wirklich ist."


Das dieser Eindruck Teil der Rolle ist, damit Natasha im Zweifelsfall den Überraschungsmoment auf ihrer Seite hat, kann natürlich gar nicht die Absicht gewesen sein ...

... will sagen: so ist das doch perfekt. Diejenigen, die dann über eine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahrnehmung nicht hinwegkommen, bekommen im Laufe der Filme eine zunehmend ernst zu nehmendere Frau zu sehen. (und überdenken im Idealfall ihre Einstellung...)


----------



## Evolverx (5. Juli 2021)

Ihr erster Auftritt sollte Tony Stark täuschen und dieser geht ihr auch voll und ganz auf den Leim. Hätte auch Black Widow neben Cap, Iron Man und Co noch vor dem ersten Avengers einen Solo Film verdient gehabt? Keine Frage das er viel zu spät kommt aber ihr erster Auftritt hätte damals nicht Perfekter sein können.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Juli 2021)

Ach herrje.. ich sag mal so, es ist gar nicht mal das Problem dass sie da "sexy" rüberkommt (und Tony Stark damit an der eigenen Schwäche packt), sondern eher die Art und Weise wie die Szene dort dann verwirklicht worden ist.. die ist selbst für Marvel Cinema Niveau (was ich nicht mal explizit negativ meine, aber ist ja nun mal nicht höhere Kunst, soll es ja auch nicht sein) in der bewussten Szene nämlich schon sehr in-your-face dargestellt.. 

Das hätte man auch ebenso sexy und mit der gleichen Kernaussage (großes Wort für diese eigentlich kleine Geschichte) auch etwas intelligenter darstellen können, ohne dass es jetzt in irgendeine - wie sagen so manche so schön - "woke" Richtung oder was auch immer die Leute da zu erkennen glauben abgedriftet wäre....

Da hab ich mir schon vor dem Artikel mal bei erneuten Schauen gedacht "..boah.. viel Mühe haben sie sich bei der Ausarbeitung der Szene aber nicht gegeben, das hätte auch aus jedem 90er Jahre Schlunz-Film sein können"....


----------



## aragon2000 (6. Juli 2021)

Ok, jetzt verstehe ich wieso Tony Stark sterben mußte  So jemand kann man im neuen feministischen Diversitäts LBQT+ Marvel Universum wohl einfach nicht mehr gebrauchen.

Loki hat man jetzt transsexuell gemacht und im nächsten Thor Film wird Asgard von einem lesbischen Königspärchen regiert. Mal gespannt was sie aus Black Widow machen werden.

Naja, ich habe eh das Gefühl daß das Thema Superhelden so langsam durch ist. Vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt nach Endgame, was ein grandioser Abschluss war, dem Genre Tschüss zu sagen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Juli 2021)

Zum ersten Absatz: Ist das nicht noch zu frisch für spoilerfreie Kommentare?

Zum zweiten Absatz: Ja, das haben Gestaltwandler so an sich.  Hast du noch etwas weiter geguckt, oder bist du sofort ausgestiegen und hast damit eine gewisse andere Entwicklung verpasst, die deine Einlassung etwas absurd erscheinen lässt?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Zum ersten Absatz: Ist das nicht noch zu frisch für spoilerfreie Kommentare?


Netterweise hat das bei mir ein C&H Comic noch vor dem BR/DVD Release erledigt ... 

... aber inzwischen sollte das doch jeder gesehen haben, der die Filme sehen wollte.
Wobei man natürlich Spoiler trotzdem nicht unnötig rausposaunen sollte. Wozu gibt's denn den 


Spoiler: Tag



In der Matrix essen alle Soylent Green!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Netterweise hat das bei mir ein C&H Comic noch vor dem BR/DVD Release erledigt ...
> 
> ... aber inzwischen sollte das doch jeder gesehen haben, der die Filme sehen wollte.
> Wobei man natürlich Spoiler trotzdem nicht unnötig rausposaunen sollte. Wozu gibt's denn den
> ...


Sag das mal nicht, bei mir ist das noch nicht so lange her. 
Ich war aber auch vorher schon gespoilert.


----------



## 1xok (6. Juli 2021)

Als hätte es Ellen Ripley nie gegeben. Aus welcher degenerierten Zukunft kehren manche Menschen eigentlich zurück? Ich bin schon bei den ersten Spiderman Neuverfilmungen Anfang der 2000er (wieder) ausgestiegen. Die waren schon totaler Schwachsinn. Ich frage mich, was die Leute an diesen billigen Superhelden Geschichten finden. Frage ich mich eigentlich schon seit immer. Man kann da etwas daraus machen. Das ist aber ein extrem schmaler Grad, auf dem man da wandelt.

Genossen habe ich bisher nur Sin City (den ersten Teil). Ansonsten ist das, soweit von mir konsumiert, immer ein dermaßen plumper Müll gewesen, dass plumper Sexismus dann auch nicht mehr weh tut. Das ist einfach das Niveau, auf dem sich diese Filme insgesamt bewegen. Da möchte man einfach nur seine Lebenszeit zurück. Gerettet wurde das hin und wieder nur durch extrem gute Schauspieler, denen man einfach gerne zusieht (e.g. Ron Perlman, Hellboy).


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was die Leute an diesen billigen Superhelden Geschichten finden. Frage ich mich eigentlich schon seit immer. Man kann da etwas daraus machen. Das ist aber ein extrem schmaler Grad, auf dem man da wandelt.
> 
> Genossen habe ich bisher nur Sin City (den ersten Teil). Ansonsten ist das, soweit von mir konsumiert, immer ein dermaßen plumper Müll gewesen, dass plumper Sexismus dann auch nicht mehr weh tut.


In Sin City sind aber keine Superhelden - die können alle halt nur besonders gut kämpfen.

Filmempfehlung: *Watchmen -* da kommen zwar auch Superhelden drin vor, aber die Handlung unterscheidet sich deutlich von der üblichen "Kräfte entdecken und erlernen, Bösewicht besiegen, Happy End" Struktur.
*



 Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=hEujb5Q9nso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Super. Shut up Crime *ist auch interessant. (Aber deutlich weiter im Mittelfeld als Watchmen)
*



 Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Io2gbV6Tbz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


*


----------



## Dracornis1988 (10. Juli 2021)

Im Kontext des Films fand ich das damals ehrlich gesagt okay.

Wieso?

Weil das mit eine der Sachen ist die eine gute Spionin, so wie Widow ausgebildet wurde, ausmacht, eben auch ihren Körper einzusetzen um an Informationen zu kommen oder sich einzuschleichen, wie es damals auch perfekt geklappt hat.

Das macht sie nicht weniger stark in meinen Augen. Sie hat halt einfach die Schwäche ihres Gegenübers ausgenutzt. Ob die Szene nun gut oder schlecht war, darüber kann man natürlich diskutieren ^^

@aragon2000
Loki gabs auch in den Comics schon als "Lady Loki" und ob Valkyrie nun lesbisch, bi oder hetero ist... ist doch wohl vollkommen egal ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Dracornis1988 schrieb:


> Im Kontext des Films fand ich das damals ehrlich gesagt okay.
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> Weil das mit eine der Sachen ist die eine gute Spionin, so wie Widow ausgebildet wurde, ausmacht, eben auch ihren Körper einzusetzen um an Informationen zu kommen oder sich einzuschleichen, wie es damals auch perfekt geklappt hat.



Wir hatten gestern nach Black Widow die Diskussion. Scarlet Johannson ist in der Rolle okay, weil sie eine gute und eben auch bekannte Schauspielerin ist. Aber eigentlich ist sie viel zu unsportlich gebaut für diese Art der Athletik. 
Das Problem beginnt jetzt mit ihrer Film-Schwester, die eben auch teils ein paar Kilo zu viel auf der Waage hat um sich in Real so bewegen zu können. Nur die ist eben keine bekannte Schauspielerin (wir kannten sie jedenfalls nicht). Sie hat allerdings gut gespielt. Die Frage ist nur, ob eine athletische, unbekannte Schauspielerin nicht genauso hätte spielen können.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern nach Black Widow die Diskussion. Scarlet Johannson ist in der Rolle okay, weil sie eine gute und eben auch bekannte Schauspielerin ist. Aber eigentlich ist sie viel zu unsportlich gebaut für diese Art der Athletik.
> Das Problem beginnt jetzt mit ihrer Film-Schwester, die eben auch teils ein paar Kilo zu viel auf der Waage hat um sich in Real so bewegen zu können. Nur die ist eben keine bekannte Schauspielerin (wir kannten sie jedenfalls nicht). Sie hat allerdings gut gespielt. Die Frage ist nur, ob eine athletische, unbekannte Schauspielerin nicht genauso hätte spielen können.


... das erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an Aussagen von nuuub, nur waren die in die andere Richtung, d.h. ohne Masse und Muskeln keine Kraft. Aber schau dir z.B. mal eine Sophia Thiel, ich hoffe die heißt so, an. Das Gesicht sah auch nach baby face und bissle Babyspeck aus, wenn die aber ihr Shirt gelüftet hat, hast du den trainierten Körper gesehen.



			https://image.brigitte.de/11544726/t/ru/v2/w1440/r1/-/die-besten-trainingstipps-von-sophia-thiel.jpg
		


Wie dem auch sei, direkt nach dem Film beim Abspann hab ich zu meiner Freundin gesagt: interessant, dass eine Frau hier Regie geführt hat. Die ganzen Einstellungen auf die Hintern der zwei Darstellerinnen, das hätte ich kein männlicher Regisseur erlauben dürfen und trotzdem wurde die Darstellung bzw. Einstellungen scheinbar so abgenickt. 

Iron Man 2 ist zwar jetzt schon eine Weile her, aber ich glaube kaum, dass er sie einfach gesehen hat. IMO war die Szene so das Tony und Happy in einem Boxring trainiert haben, sie als Assistentin von Pepper dazu kam und Happy sie animiert hat in den Ring zu steigen wo sie ihm gehörig den Hintern vermöbelt hat und DANN kam IMO der Spruch von Tony "Ich will so eine!".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern nach Black Widow die Diskussion. Scarlet Johannson ist in der Rolle okay, weil sie eine gute und eben auch bekannte Schauspielerin ist. Aber eigentlich ist sie viel zu unsportlich gebaut für diese Art der Athletik.


Unsportlich?! oO


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unsportlich?! oO


Danke, ich habe mich auch etwas über die Aussage gewundert.  Vielleicht meinte er, dass sie nicht wie diese sehr drahtigen Leichtathleten aussieht. Aber unsportlich trifft es nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe mich auch etwas über die Aussage gewundert.  Vielleicht meinte er, dass sie nicht wie diese sehr drahtigen Leichtathleten aussieht. Aber unsportlich trifft es nun wirklich nicht.


Also wenn man danach gehen würde dürfte kaum einer der Marvel-Stars in Rollen schlüpfen weil sie nicht wirklich für Sportlichkeit bekannt sind (Chris Evans und Chris Hemsworth Mal außen vor). Wer hätte sich früher z. B. gedacht dass sich ein Robert Downey Jr. körperlich hoch hochsabeiten würde? Oder gar Chris Pratt?! Der war vor den Guardians nicht gerade durch einen Prachtkörper aufgefallen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überhaupt, wer ne Rolle in nem Marvel-Film abbekommt ist höchstens dazu verpflichtet sich mit entsprechender Vorbereitungszeit eine passende Physis anzutrainieren. Akrobatik und Dergleichen verlangt niemand von denen, dazu gibt es Stunt-Leute, Seile und SFXs.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2021)

Ich halte die meisten Schauspieler in Actionfilmen per se erstmal für sportlicher als den 08/15-User in einem Forum, der über die Sportlichkeit von Schauspielern philosophiert.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2021)

@sauerlandboy79 
Robert Downey Jr. ist aber ein unpassendes Beispiel.

Er war noch nie korpulent und ist auch nicht übertrieben durchtrainiert wie z.B. Chris Hemsworth. Ergänzend hierzu beschäftigt sich RDJ mit Martial Arts und hat IMO sogar einen recht hohen Rang in dem Sport, den er ausübt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> @sauerlandboy79
> Robert Downey Jr. ist aber ein unpassendes Beispiel.
> 
> Er war noch nie korpulent und ist auch nicht übertrieben durchtrainiert wie z.B. Chris Hemsworth. Ergänzend hierzu beschäftigt sich RDJ mit Martial Arts und hat IMO sogar einen recht hohen Rang in dem Sport, den er ausübt.


Dass er korpulent wäre hab ich doch gar nicht behauptet Aber schau dir seine Filme vor Iron Man 1 an, zu der Zeit war der ein dürres Hemd. Für actionlastige Rollen war er bis dahin kaum erste Wahl.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2021)

einem lappen wie edward norton würde auch niemand den brutalen neonazi abnehmen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich halte die meisten Schauspieler in Actionfilmen per se erstmal für sportlicher als den 08/15-User in einem Forum, der über die Sportlichkeit von Schauspielern philosophiert.


Würde man mir eine Millionen Euro (+ Gewinnbeteiligung ) anbieten und mich von der Arbeit freistellen, ich würde auch pumpen bis der Arzt kommt. Aber genau das ist es was dem Ottonormalmensch dafür fehlt:
Ausreichend Zeit. ^^


Bonkic schrieb:


> einem lappen wie edward norton würde auch niemand den brutalen neonazi abnehmen...


Und siehe was der für ne Transformation durchgemacht hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Würde man mir eine Millionen Euro (+ Gewinnbeteiligung ) anbieten und mich von der Arbeit freistellen, ich würde auch pumpen bis der Arzt kommt. Aber genau das ist es was dem Ottonormalmensch dafür fehlt:
> Ausreichend Zeit. ^^


Ja, ich hätte noch einen Angestellten, der mir Salat macht, weil ich meistens zu faul zum Schnibbeln bin, und der regelmäßig in den Supermarkt fährt, um mir frisches Obst zu kaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte noch einen Angestellten, der mir Salat macht, weil ich meistens zu faul zum Schnibbeln bin, und der regelmäßig in den Supermarkt fährt, um mir frisches Obst zu kaufen.


Sagt dir Nicer Dicer was?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sagt dir Nicer Dicer was?


So einen habe ich sogar, aber damit neige ich zu Selbstverstümmelungen. 
Da ist ein Angestellter sicherer.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an Aussagen von nuuub, nur waren die in die andere Richtung, d.h. ohne Masse und Muskeln keine Kraft. Aber schau dir z.B. mal eine Sophia Thiel, ich hoffe die heißt so, an. Das Gesicht sah auch nach baby face und bissle Babyspeck aus, wenn die aber ihr Shirt gelüftet hat, hast du den trainierten Körper gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://image.brigitte.de/11544726/t/ru/v2/w1440/r1/-/die-besten-trainingstipps-von-sophia-thiel.jpg


"sportlich" ja, aber wohl nur bedingt ausdauernd und für derartige Kampfeinlagen eher unglaubwürdig mMn



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, direkt nach dem Film beim Abspann hab ich zu meiner Freundin gesagt: interessant, dass eine Frau hier Regie geführt hat. Die ganzen Einstellungen auf die Hintern der zwei Darstellerinnen, das hätte ich kein männlicher Regisseur erlauben dürfen und trotzdem wurde die Darstellung bzw. Einstellungen scheinbar so abgenickt.


Den Eindruck kann man sich leider kaum erwehren, fehlt nur noch das weiße Männer gehobenen Alters bald gar keine Filme mehr drehen dürfen.
Ich finde es ja gut, dass es mehr Vielfalt gibt, aber der Eindruck geht zunehmend in die falsche Richtung wenn nur noch "betroffene" ein Thema anpacken/bestimmte Szenen drehen dürfen. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sagt dir Nicer Dicer was?


Hilft der bei der Frische von Obst ?
Dann muß meiner kaputt sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass er korpulent wäre hab ich doch gar nicht behauptet Aber schau dir seine Filme vor Iron Man 1 an, zu der Zeit war der ein dürres Hemd. Für actionlastige Rollen war er bis dahin kaum erste Wahl.





Bonkic schrieb:


> einem lappen wie edward norton würde auch niemand den brutalen neonazi abnehmen...



Ich sage nur: Christian Bale!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: Christian Bale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er ist auch ein Beispiel für ungesündeste drastische Körperveränderung. Ein Wunder dass er noch so gesund geblieben ist. Tom Hanks hat in seiner Laufbahn auch viele Male viel von seinem Körper abverlangt. Den Preis hat er nun mit Diabetes bezahlt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Preis hat er nun mit Diabetes bezahlt.


Ob das jetzt direkt mit Diabetes zusammenhängt ?
Das halte ich für eine sehr steile These, Diabetes im Alter ist nun wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt direkt mit Diabetes zusammenhängt ?
> Das halte ich für eine sehr steile These, Diabetes im Alter ist nun wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches.


Er hat es selbst darauf zurückgeführt, da er regelmäßig Gewichtszunahmen und - reduzierungen auf sich nehmen musste. Bestes Beispiel "Castaway". Schau dir seine Hits von den 1990ern bis Ende der 2000er an. Seine Körperwaage würde sicherlich Geschichten erzählen wenn sie sprechen könnte.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2021)

erinnert mich (nicht nur) ein bißchen an diese äußerst merkwürdige diskussion um die angeblich zu fette aloy oder auch das lästern von bier saufenden couch-potato-fußballfans über angeblich zu langsame spieler auf dem platz.

ich weiß nicht, ob es nicht nur mir so geht, aber solche leicht abschätzigen kommentare à la "ein paar kilo zu viel auf den rippen" von männern im besten alter über meist deutlich jüngere frauen, komischerweise sind es ja überwiegend frauen über die so geredet wird, haben für mich schon beinahe was übergriffiges an sich. irgendwie unangenehm. so was provoziert doch fast, dass es irgendwann persönlich wird. kann man sich ja wegen mir denken, aber in der form darüber reden...puh...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> erinnert mich (nicht nur) ein bißchen an diese äußerst merkwürdige diskussion um die angeblich zu fette aloy oder auch das lästern von bier saufenden couch-potato-fußballfans über angeblich zu langsame spieler auf dem platz.
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob es nicht nur mir so geht, aber solche leicht abschätzigen kommentare à la "ein paar kilo zu viel auf den rippen" von männern im besten alter über meist deutlich jüngere frauen, komischerweise sind es ja überwiegend frauen über die so geredet wird, haben für mich schon beinahe was übergriffiges an sich. irgendwie unangenehm. so was provoziert doch fast, dass es irgendwann persönlich wird. kann man sich ja wegen mir denken, aber in der form darüber reden...puh...


Dieser Körperkult hat ohne Frage extreme Züge angenommen. Aber das hängt heute von sehr vielen Faktoren ab, nicht nur Film und Fernsehen. Auch die Modebranche trägt nicht wenig Mitschuld daran.

MIR ist es egal ob jemand etwas mehr oder weniger an den Rippen hat, nur bei Ausbrüchen in beide Richtungen die man schon körperschädigend bezeichnen kann macht man sich schon gewisse Gedanken.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe mich auch etwas über die Aussage gewundert.  Vielleicht meinte er, dass sie nicht wie diese sehr drahtigen Leichtathleten aussieht. Aber unsportlich trifft es nun wirklich nicht.


Die Aussage war ja auch "unsportlich gebaut für diese Art the Athletik". Unsportlich trifft es vielleicht nicht aber sie hat die falsche "Figur" für einen Kampfsportler.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Aussage war ja auch "unsportlich gebaut für diese Art the Athletik". Unsportlich trifft es vielleicht nicht aber sie hat die falsche "Figur" für einen Kampfsportler.


Kann ich nach dem Beitrag von Sauboy auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob es nicht nur mir so geht, aber solche leicht abschätzigen kommentare à la "ein paar kilo zu viel auf den rippen" von männern im besten alter über meist deutlich jüngere frauen, komischerweise sind es ja überwiegend frauen über die so geredet wird, haben für mich schon beinahe was übergriffiges an sich. irgendwie unangenehm. so was provoziert doch fast, dass es irgendwann persönlich wird. kann man sich ja wegen mir denken, aber in der form darüber reden...puh...


Genau genommen war es meine Frau, die Scarlet generell für "zu groß gebaut" und Florence für zu fett und steif hielt...

Und wir sprechen hier von Schauspielern, das ist deren Job.


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kann ich nach dem Beitrag von Sauboy auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


Es fehlt die Flexibilität und Geschwindigkeit. Ein Körper durch Kraftsport aufgepumpt ist ja eher erstmal ziemlich steif und weniger geeignet für Martial Arts.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Flexibilität und Geschwindigkeit. Ein Körper durch Kraftsport aufgepumpt ist ja eher erstmal ziemlich steif und weniger geeignet für Martial Arts.


Aufgepumpt wirkt sie aber nun auch wieder nicht. 
Da habe ich ganz andere Bilder im Kopf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau genommen war es meine Frau, die Scarlet generell für "zu groß gebaut" und Florence für zu fett und steif hielt...
> 
> Und wir sprechen hier von Schauspielern, das ist deren Job.
> 
> Es fehlt die Flexibilität und Geschwindigkeit. Ein Körper durch Kraftsport aufgepumpt ist ja eher erstmal ziemlich steif und weniger geeignet für Martial Arts.


Hat Scarlett im Film ungefähr SO ausgesehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls dem so ist - was ich allerdings für wenig wahrscheinlich halte, ich bin mal so mutig  - dann hat es ihr Personal Trainer ein bisschen zu gut gemeint.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Aussage war ja auch "unsportlich gebaut für diese Art the Athletik". Unsportlich trifft es vielleicht nicht aber sie hat die falsche "Figur" für einen Kampfsportler.


Erzähl das Sammo Hung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat Scarlett im Film ungefähr SO ausgesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann nicht mehr. 
Genau dieses Bild hatte ich im Kopf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr.
> Genau dieses Bild hatte ich im Kopf.


Mooooment!!! Jetzt wird alles klar. Jetzt im Nachhinein kann die ich die Beziehungskiste zwischen ihr und Hulk/Bana erst so richtig verstehen... ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juli 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Erzähl das Sammo Hung.


Dessen große Zeit war, wo er zwischen vielleicht 20 und 30 Jahre alt war, wobei die Kampfszenen alle beschleunigt abgespielt wurden. Er konnte in dem Alter durch die Jugend das Übergewicht noch ein wenig ausgleichen. In späteren Filmen bzw. TV Serien wie Martial Law, die nun auch schon über 20 Jahre er sind, bewegt er sich kaum noch. 

Selbst Kevin James in King of Queens und Co. schaffte es gelegentlich erstaunlich sportlich zu agieren. Das können Dicke, wenn sie genügend Muskeln haben und nicht zu steif sind, durchaus. Aber eben auch nur, solange sie jung sind.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das können Dicke, wenn sie genügend Muskeln haben und nicht zu steif sind, durchaus. Aber eben auch nur, solange sie jung sind.


Da möchte ich dagegen halten, das hat mit dem Alter nichts zu tun, wir hatten auch einen bei uns in der Firma der nur als "der dicke Hans" bekannt war, der hat bis kurz vor der Rente sich im Stehen die Schuhe zugebunden.

Für mich schon immer absolut undenkbar und ich denke das wird Einigen so gehen.  

Ein Kampfsportler war der allerdings auch nie .


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. Juli 2021)

Es kommt ja an sich nicht im geringsten darauf an, ob Scarlett Johansson eine "realistische" Kampfsportler-Figur hat. Würde man die Szenen danach beurteilen müssen, wie realistisch sie sind, müsste man 85% des Films streichen. Aber darum geht's in so einem Streifen doch nicht.

Zum Thema: Ich finde, es muss nicht bedauert werden, wie Black Widow eingeführt wurde. Der Sexismus passt sich durchaus storytechnisch in das damalige Umfeld um den selbstverliebten Macho Tony Stark ein, und kommt meines Erachtens auch nicht gut weg...


----------



## HanFred (22. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Laut wie Alonso sorgen dafür, dass Marvel irgendwann endgültig den Bach runtergeht.


Das wäre IMHO kein Verlust. 
Dieses "go woke, go broke" halte ich für feuchte Wunschträume von Incels, aber gut, bin nicht über den Markt informiert, der interessiert mich halt auch nicht.


----------

